# darksouls3  switch healing bug



## schimmelman (13. April 2016)

hab dazu noch keinen thread gefunden
:
ps4 darksouls3
rotweisses schild mit blessed/healing funktion: switch healing bug
normalerweise tickt das healing mit 3hp pro 3 sekunden
bei ausgeruestetem schild, wenn man schnell zwischen genanntem und irgendeinem anderen schild wechselt,
 dann tickt das healing schneller- ca3 hp pro sekunde - guenstige heilingsalternative , kann man nebenbei 
machen und weiter erkunden

interessant waere nun: wenn man zwischen 2 blessed scholden schnell wechselt, kommt man dann mit dem bug auf die nochmal verdoppelte heilungsrate, also 6hp/s?

kann das mal jemand ausprobieren und hier posten?!
mfg


----------



## schimmelman (13. April 2016)

YOU DIED!


----------



## schimmelman (13. April 2016)

also mir tun jetzt die finger weh... wenn man den schild hochhaelt/ blockt, dann kann man mit fastswitchen sogar ca 6hp/sec bzw. einen 3hp tic alle 0.5 sec schaffen

das zu beheben sollte auch leicht sein, einfach code aendern zu: nimm neues item, starte buff bzw den timer, dann erst nach erstem ablaufen gibts den heil-tic


----------

